# Another Swedish Rite member



## Odur (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, I've been here for quite a while, but I've only been lurking. (Yes, I know. It's rude...)
I actually introduced myself recently in another thread by a new member named "Elixir", who I know from the lodge in which we both became Master Masons. But I thought it would be more polite to make my own thread.

I'm Stefan from Sweden, 42 years old. I'm working as an M.D at the local hospital in the city of Borås. I currently hold the VII degree in the Swedish Rite and holds the office of Junior Warden (ABB with a swedish acronym) at the St Johns Lodge Astraea in Borås.

I'm a hard core ritual nerd (I think Elixir will nod his head now...), and before my current office I've served as  Master of Ceremony (CM), Decon (IB), Steward (LA) and Tyler (VB). The last two is no formal offices in Sweden, but a nice way to start helping out with the ritual work as a newly made mason.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 1, 2016)

And no, he is not joking.
He is strict about the ritual even if he is supposed to relax a bit from it but as future CM myself Im glad he still has knowledge about the rituals.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 1, 2016)

Its funny how so many have problem to write my handle


----------



## Odur (Nov 1, 2016)

It's not funny. We just don't care (just kidding  )


----------



## SimonM (Nov 1, 2016)

Odur said:


> I'm a hard core ritual nerd (I think Elixir will nod his head now...), and before my current office I've served as  Master of Ceremony (CM), Decon (IB), Steward (LA) and Tyler (VB). The last two is no formal offices in Sweden, but a nice way to start helping out with the ritual work as a newly made mason.



Welcome!
Most brothers who focus on the ritual tend to be drawn towards the CM, IB and BB offices (myself included).  

As for your past and current offices, it might be worth mentioning that we dont have progressive lines in Sweden and most lodges are rather big (40-60, sometimes up to 100 members). This have the effect that most brothers dont hold an office or just one or two.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 1, 2016)

Welcome Stefan from Tennessee USA, I applaud you for being a ritual nerd.  It takes passion for the craft, and impresses upon the mind of our candidates the moral lessons of our fraternity.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 1, 2016)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 1, 2016)

Greetings, Brother Stefan, and welcome.


----------



## Odur (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 2, 2016)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 13, 2016)

Odur said:


> Well, I've been here for quite a while, but I've only been lurking. (Yes, I know. It's rude...)
> I actually introduced myself recently in another thread by a new member named "Elixir", who I know from the lodge in which we both became Master Masons. But I thought it would be more polite to make my own thread.
> 
> I'm Stefan from Sweden, 42 years old. I'm working as an M.D at the local hospital in the city of Borås. I currently hold the VII degree in the Swedish Rite and holds the office of Junior Warden (ABB with a swedish acronym) at the St Johns Lodge Astraea in Borås.
> ...


Welcome from Australia 
I also love the words and ceremonies used to convey our lessons and am a Director of Ceremonies(DC here..)


----------



## vangoedenaam (Nov 14, 2016)

I wish to visit a Swedish Rite lodge some day. I know there are a few in Germany, not far from the Dutch border so one day that will happen. 




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Elexir (Nov 14, 2016)

vangoedenaam said:


> I wish to visit a Swedish Rite lodge some day. I know there are a few in Germany, not far from the Dutch border so one day that will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are able to, go see a III.


----------

